# Windows 7 64-bit and Battle Realms?



## littlehamster (Jul 8, 2010)

I was wondering if Battle Realms will work with my 64-bit processor. I heard somewhere that some older games won't work on 64-bit processors because they run on 32-bit. I'm thinking about purchasing Battle Realms and I just wanted to be sure I would be able to play it before I spend $30-50 on it, only to find out it does not work. Thanks!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

if you are paying $30-50 for it, you are getting ripped off... though looking at Amazon it is at over $80... that's crazy! Should be no more than $20... i paid that brand new a few years ago

Now I would assume windows 7 has compatibility mode so i would think that it would work (most installs use the program files x86 folder for older applications)


----------

